# Essential travel



## Purple (30 Mar 2021)

What are the rules in relation to getting an engineer from the UK to service/repair or calibrate a piece of equipment in a manufacturing facility which supplies medical equipment?
Can they enter and exit in the same day/ 2 days, or are the obliged to do 14 days of quarantine?

According to this link from Gov.ie they do have to quarantine but can leave that quarantine to do their job but why would they have to stay here for 14 days if they only need to be here for one or two?


----------



## RedOnion (30 Mar 2021)

Purple said:


> Can they enter and exit in the same day/ 2 days, or are the obliged to do 14 days of quarantine?


Is the UK on the list of countries with mandatory quarantine?


----------



## Purple (30 Mar 2021)

RedOnion said:


> Is the UK on the list of countries with mandatory quarantine?


No. That means they don't have to quarantine in a designated hotel.


----------



## Merowig (30 Mar 2021)

I do not see why the guy can't travel into the country - doing his job and leaving again.


----------



## RedOnion (30 Mar 2021)

@Purple 
D'oh! I misread context of your question.
I'm not aware of specific guidance on it, but there must be exemptions to travel back out of country - the French rugby team didn't have to stay here for 2 weeks.


----------



## EasilyAmused (30 Mar 2021)

RedOnion said:


> Is the UK on the list of countries with mandatory quarantine?



Not at the moment but it looks like the USA, Germany, France and Italy are to be added soon. And their body counts are far better than that of the U.K.
They could be added soon.


----------



## Merowig (30 Mar 2021)

EasilyAmused said:


> Not at the moment but it looks like the USA, Germany, France and Italy are to be added soon. And their body counts are far better than that of the U.K.
> They could be added soon.


Source please?


----------



## EasilyAmused (30 Mar 2021)

Merowig said:


> Source please?



The Irish Independent.


----------



## EasilyAmused (30 Mar 2021)

Merowig said:


> Source please?


You could just Google it?

Any simple search on any engine should throw it up:
e.g. USA Ireland mandatory quarantine 
... into... DuckDuckGo:





__





						usa ireland mandatory quarantine at DuckDuckGo
					

DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




					duckduckgo.com


----------



## Merowig (30 Mar 2021)

Wonder how long they would remain on the list if they are added in the first place at all - I also wonder the usefulness - as the UK variant is already rampant here in Ireland.


----------



## EasilyAmused (30 Mar 2021)

It should apply to every country. Simple as that. 
Wasn’t there some other list last summer, the green list, was it?
It was like Lanigan’s Ball with one country stepping in and another country stepping out.

What happens when a non-mandatory traveller crosses paths with a mandatory traveller in the airport?
Say they both go for a number two in adjacent cubicles in the toilet. Risk of infection?


----------



## EasilyAmused (30 Mar 2021)

Merowig said:


> I also wonder the usefulness - as the UK variant is already rampant here in Ireland.



There have been and will be more variants, presumably with higher Rnumbers than B117. Mandatory quarantine would have been more effective if introduced twelve months ago, but better late than never. NPHET feared something like B117 last October and advised the Dept of Health on quarantine. Our body count would be a lot less had Stephen Donnelly listened.


----------



## Merowig (30 Mar 2021)

EasilyAmused said:


> It should apply to every country. Simple as that.
> Wasn’t there some other list last summer, the green list, was it?
> It was like Lanigan’s Ball with one country stepping in and another country stepping out.
> 
> ...


Good that there are as well other criteria apart of personal wishes 
If they do it randomly / all countries it will be only a matter of time of that landing that with the courts.

Also it looks like as well Ireland is working to make it self less attractive to multinationals if that is implemented that way for a longer period of time. Construction workers are already leaving the Ireland by the droves - if Ireland would require mandatory hotel quarantine for people coming from all other EU countries for the next 6-12 months it is possible to see many foreigners will be leaving and not returning that quickly.


----------



## Leo (30 Mar 2021)

Merowig said:


> Also it looks like as well Ireland is working to make it self less attractive to multinationals if that is implemented that way for a longer period of time.



How so? The multinational I work for are very much, and publicly in favour of such policies.


----------



## noproblem (30 Mar 2021)

Merowig said:


> Good that there are as well other criteria apart of personal wishes
> If they do it randomly / all countries it will be only a matter of time of that landing that with the courts.
> 
> Also it looks like as well Ireland is working to make it self less attractive to multinationals if that is implemented that way for a longer period of time. Construction workers are already leaving the Ireland by the droves - if Ireland would require mandatory hotel quarantine for people coming from all other EU countries for the next 6-12 months it is possible to see many foreigners will be leaving and not returning that quickly.


There's very few construction workers leaving Ireland, no data to show it either as far as I know. But, you'll hear they are from the  farmer who was given the job of Chairman of the Construction industry,


----------



## Merowig (30 Mar 2021)

noproblem said:


> There's very few construction workers leaving Ireland, no data to show it either as far as I know. But, you'll hear they are from the  farmer who was given the job of Chairman of the Construction industry,











						Lockdown ‘endangers vital sector’ as builders flee to UK
					

Ireland’s €27bn construction industry faces the threat of being left crippled in its recovery from the Covid-19 pandemic shutdown by chronic staff shortages and 'poaching' of skilled workers by UK firms.




					m.independent.ie
				












						Ireland facing construction skills shortage as workers flee COVID closure
					

Irish builders are leaving the country to find work as the uncertainty over reopening construction continues.




					www.newstalk.com
				



That excludes the foreign construction workers who will not be allowed to visit their families in their home countries if mandatory hotel quarantine comes into place  - some will consider working in countries where one doesn’t face a 2k hotel bill after return from a visit home. Some multinationals depend on specific language and other skills which are not filled by Irish nationals. In my team we have a single Irish person and other teams are similarly staffed. Mainly young mobile professionals from diverse European countries. In my company several already moved with their positions to other European countries and several others are in the process or expressed their wish to do so. If Hotel quarantine for all EU countries is enforced I doubt many want to come here wanting to work and many more will likely relocate. Companies will have to move positions/departments or will have to offer higher salaries as they will compete with each other for a smaller pool of applicants. I will hire shortly for 2 positions here and I am already thinking of having the positions outside of Ireland should we not get here any suitable candidates.

All above obviously under the assumption that the mandatory hotel quarantine will be in place for 6-12 months and not just a fluke of 1-3 months which be less of an impact.


----------



## noproblem (30 Mar 2021)

I have no idea what type of workers you're talking about in your above response or what type of worker you will be trying to hire. I was only talking about the construction industry and how some are trying to open the industry again with comments that are in my opinion untrue, eg, Tom Parlon.


----------



## Merowig (30 Mar 2021)

noproblem said:


> I have no idea what type of workers you're talking about in your above response or what type of worker you will be trying to hire. I was only talking about the construction industry and how some are trying to open the industry again with comments that are in my opinion untrue, eg, Tom Parlon.


"Brian Coogan, Chief Executive of the Irish Plant Contractors Association, said the number of workers leaving Ireland is already, “running into the thousands.”

“It is starting to stack up,” he said.

“You are losing very, very talented people. Not just machinery operators. You are losing architects, bricklayers, carpenter – all these talented people who could and should be working in Ireland and leaving the country now to work elsewhere.”"
So it is not just Tom Parlon.

Anecdotal - My wife's relative has a construction/renovation company and one of the guys went to his home country to see his family and won't return for the foreseeable future. That is not a singular case - foreigners don't want to be locked in and not being allowed to see their families for prolonged periods of time - regardless of the industry here. Ireland has not a monopoly in Europe on construction, IT etc...

But let's wait and see if the hotel quarantine will indeed come for other EU countries. Even then one can travel to Ireland via a third country not added to the list - problem solved - even if it would be illegal. Seems Freedom of Movement might be impacted as well.


----------

